# Kompatibilität von AMD FM2 zu FM2+



## ubuntu1967 (18. August 2013)

*Kompatibilität von AMD FM2 zu FM2+*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum-Abschnitt.
Es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Kompatibilität von FM2 zu FM2+.
Meine Fragen: 
1.Werden die CPU's AMD FM2+ in jedem Motherboard FM 2 funktionieren?
2.Werden die CPU's AMD FM2   in jedem Motherboard FM2+ funktionieren?
3. Wird es Udapterplatinen geben?  <<< Cyrix?!
4. Lohnt es sich zu warten?

P.S Bitte keine Englischen Internet-Seiten hier posten, weil ich verstehe kein Englisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2013)

*AW: Kompatibilität von AMD FM2 zu FM2+*

Im Prinzip ist es so wie bei AM2+ und AM3+.

CPUs für FM2 laufen auch in FM2+ Brettern.
CPUs für FM2+ laufen nicht in FM2 Brettern.

Aber Sockel FM2+ ist eh der Sockel für die APUs. Wenn du einen Spiele Rechner willst, ist es sinnvoller, eine normale Grafikkarte zu nehmen und die dann mit einem FX6300 oder Intel i5 zu kombinieren.


----------

